# Making sure I'm ready!



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

I want to make sure I'm ready for my new hedgie baby! I'm picking him up tomorrow and I'm VERY excited. Does anybody see anything wrong with my cage? I don't have the CHE set up yet, but I'm doing that first thing tmrrw. Then I'll be checking it through-out the day to make sure it stays around the correct temp. Any pointers and tips would be greatly appreciated! (I've been reading this forum for about a month now and feel ready to take on a hedgehog!)





































And for good measure, Tiggy Wiggles!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks great! I don't really like that water bottle/dish but lots of people use them with no problems  . Also a Carolina Storm Wheel sure would look good sitting in that big ole C&C cage :lol:


----------



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

I'll see how the water bottle/dish works for the little guy and maybe buy him a different one. 

I love those wheels! I'll look into getting one! I might have gone a little overboard with the size of his cage, but I figured what the heck! Might as well spoil him. Maybe he'll get a new wheel soon too! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks good to me also. You should get a thermostat along with the CHE that way you don't have to be checking it every hour to turn it on and off to keep the temperature steady.


----------



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> It looks good to me also. You should get a thermostat along with the CHE that way you don't have to be checking it every hour to turn it on and off to keep the temperature steady.


That was the plan! Thank you!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks good! You'll probably want 2 CHE with that big of a cage though, or maybe just one 250W would do it, I'm not sure. I find with longer cages, it's usually easier to have one on each side so the heat gets spread evenly. You might want a few more digital thermometers, spread out throughout the cage too, to give you a better idea if the heat is constant throughout...but other than that it looks good, congrats on getting your new hedgie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mculler said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> > It looks good to me also. You should get a thermostat along with the CHE that way you don't have to be checking it every hour to turn it on and off to keep the temperature steady.
> ...


Love your new signature/picture


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I second what Larry says, the new signature picture is so cute


----------



## mculler (May 5, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I second what Larry says, the new signature picture is so cute


Thank you both! I am already completely in love with him. :lol: 
He is pretty active and has been running ALL over his little hedgie 'mansion' checking things out. He has been running on his wheel like crazy too!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I third it! How adorable!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice cage!!
Very cute little guy!!
hr


----------

